# kurze kettenstreben - gut? - schlecht?



## 525Rainer (17. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

wie wirken sich übermässig kurze kettenstreben eines rahmens aus. also sagen wir mal 375er streben wie sie an vielen 26ern zu finden sind. es geht konkret um ein 1065er echo control dessen geo daten wie tretlagerhöhe und radstand mir super taugen würd aber ich nicht weiss ob die kurzen streben nicht zu trialmässig sind.

hab was gehört dass damit tippen eher schlechter gehn soll wegen gewichtsverlagerung nach hinten und auch der hebel fehlt etwas. was haben so kurze streben für vor und nachteile bei den üblichen techniken. das man besser am hinterrad steht leuchtet mir ein aber mir gehts mehr um die up techniken wie rollbunny, treter, tippen, hook, coust, tretendo usw.. 

merkt man den unterschied von 375 auf 385 deutich?

wie ist das beim kurzen BT. das ding hat zu den kurzen kettenstreben noch ein hohes tretlager. spielt das in kombination auch ne rolle rein der streben wegen?


----------



## trail-kob (17. Januar 2006)

also diese vermutung habe ich auch seit geraumer weile das es einfacher geht mit einer 385mm kettenstrebe einen sidehop zu ziehen, ABER es geht beides. ist natürlich eine hebelfrage und sicherlich eine gewöhnung nötig, doch es geht beides.

zum rollbunny kann ich nur sagen das durch das weiter hinten stehende lager die ziehbewegung sehr kräftig werden muss. mir persönlich ist es noch nicht gelungen mit meinem bt5.0 mehr als 30 cm rollbunnyhop zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!et$ch0rek (17. Januar 2006)

@rainer

bin vom 04er control 1065 (385mm ; +2cm bb) aufs 05er control 1065 (375mm ; +1cm bb) umgestiegen.Hab die streben nicht deutlich spürbar bemerkt,wie gesagt,steht halt besser aufm HR,sidehop geht in meinem fall besser und das bike fährt sich deutlich kürzer als mit 385mm streben,also agiler,sonst war kein merklicher unterschied festzustellen.


----------



## isah (17. Januar 2006)

> zum rollbunny kann ich nur sagen das durch das weiter hinten stehende lager die ziehbewegung sehr kräftig werden muss. mir persönlich ist es noch nicht gelungen mit meinem bt5.0 mehr als 30 cm rollbunnyhop zu machen.



liegt aber definitiv nicht am bt, kA wie schwer es mit dem ist aber es soll ja leute geben die damit die 5 treppen ganz easy ziehen. Du musst dich nur nach hinten lehnen, also richtig, richtig weit nach hinten.. so weit das du auf den rücken fallen würdest..


----------



## misanthropia (17. Januar 2006)

naja... also wenn es sich um einen cm handelt.... naja... ich sage dazu nur "dermensch gewöhnt sich an alles". ich bezweifle, dass es dir nach 2 oder 3 tagen noch fremd vorkommen wird. der nach hinten verlagerte schwerpunkt erreicht, dass dein vorderrad leichter nach oben kommt. darauf basieren die anderen techniken. bedeutet aber auch, umso schwerer bekommst du das hinterad nach oben.
ich sage mir, da ich mehr kraft aus dem sprung holen kann, darf mein schwerpunkt weiter hinten sein, also ich mit dfen armen vorne aufbringen kann


----------



## 525Rainer (17. Januar 2006)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> @rainer
> 
> bin vom 04er control 1065 (385mm ; +2cm bb) aufs 05er control 1065 (375mm ; +1cm bb) umgestiegen.Hab die streben nicht deutlich spürbar bemerkt,wie gesagt,steht halt besser aufm HR,sidehop geht in meinem fall besser und das bike fährt sich deutlich kürzer als mit 385mm streben,also agiler,sonst war kein merklicher unterschied festzustellen.



ah, merci.. also  das 04er control hört sich gut an. hast du das noch? verkaufst du´s?

servus rainer


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (17. Januar 2006)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> ah, merci.. also  das 04er control hört sich gut an. hast du das noch? verkaufst du´s?
> 
> servus rainer



tut mir leid rainer,aber mein kleines baby schlummert im rahmenhimmel  

.... ruhe in frieden mein kleines.


----------

